# Moving Apps on the Acer A100 to memory cards?



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I was reading a review by a best buy shopper and he said that you are not able to move apps to the sd card. Is this true or did he just not know what to do? He said even with the upgrade to ICS, he still couldn't move his apps to the Micro SD card. I am thinking about getting the A100, but I am getting the 8 GB model as it's almost $150 less. So, I am getting a memory card to make up for the memory. Can someone please help. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn it's past 15 minutes. How much storage does for system files does the A100 take up? I read this at a forum and it says that it takes 6 gb for the system files leaving ONLY 2 gb left for apps. Is this true? That is a significant chunk of storage and it's not much more than my phone? I am seriously reconsidering this purchase. I ask the people at Acer, but they only will give you so much information without a serial #. Here's what the person said about the bloated system files and the inability to move apps to the sd card. 


"First of all, any app that say that it can move and app to an "external SD card" is just not happening. The Android ecosystem (or storage if you will) has two partitions. The fist partition is where all the system files are and all the core system applications that came with the tablet/phone. The second partition is what's called the "SD card" and this is an area reserved for applications that you download. for example if you have a tab that has 8Gb of "total" storage, 6Gb of that storage will be for systems and the other 2Gb will be for the applications you download from the different markets."


----------

